# Sunset at Canal Rocks



## stapo49 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2021)

Good sky and detail in the rocks.......


----------



## ntz (Apr 12, 2021)

Stapo, you've been asked earlier if you could include a colours chart , to scatter the cloud of questions ... you didn't do it again

joking of course, it's lovely shot as usual


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 12, 2021)

im in love.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Good sky and detail in the rocks.......


Thanks Jeff

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 12, 2021)

ntz said:


> Stapo, you've been asked earlier if you could include a colours chart , to scatter the cloud of questions ... you didn't do it again
> 
> joking of course, it's lovely shot as usual


Thanks very much. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## PJM (Apr 13, 2021)

The starburst in the sun and the cloud motion compliment each other nicely.  Nice image.


----------



## willard3 (Apr 13, 2021)

The foreground is also good in this.


----------



## nokk (Apr 13, 2021)

very nice!


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 13, 2021)

PJM said:


> The starburst in the sun and the cloud motion compliment each other nicely.  Nice image.


Thanks Pete. I had to clamber over a lot of rocks to get down to where I could set up my tripod but well worth the effort I think.



willard3 said:


> The foreground is also good in this.


Thanks. I generally try and have some strong  foreground interest when photographing sunsets over the ocean. 



nokk said:


> very nice!


Thank you


----------



## rambler (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice colors and I like the way way the foreground is lightened, so that we can see nice detail in the rocks.  Do a check on the horizon to make sure it is level.  It looks as if it might have a slight down tilt to the right.


----------



## rambler (Apr 13, 2021)

Another thought that someone might comment on, too.  There is a lot of "weight" on the right side.  You have a lot of clouds and heavy rocks, but on the other side you have empty sky and a few rocks.  However, you do have the bright sun, so maybe that light adds weight to the left.    Do not know if you could have moved more to your left to change you point of view, but that might have helped with the balance.  Maybe experiment with ading some more clouds over the sun...more clouds on the sunnyside!


----------



## Susan Will (Apr 13, 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 13, 2021)

rambler said:


> Very nice colors and I like the way way the foreground is lightened, so that we can see nice detail in the rocks.  Do a check on the horizon to make sure it is level.  It looks as if it might have a slight down tilt to the right.


I normally straighten  the horizon as the first edit I do.  Sometimes Lightroom has a problem  automatically levelling  the  horizon so I have to do it by eye which may not always be that accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 13, 2021)

rambler said:


> Another thought that someone might comment on, too.  There is a lot of "weight" on the right side.  You have a lot of clouds and heavy rocks, but on the other side you have empty sky and a few rocks.  However, you do have the bright sun, so maybe that light adds weight to the left.    Do not know if you could have moved more to your left to change you point of view, but that might have helped with the balance.  Maybe experiment with ading some more clouds over the sun...more clouds on the sunnyside!



I couldn't really move from the position I was in due to the nature of the terrain and I had found probably the only flat area to set up my tripod  in  amongst the rocks. Unfortunately  I have no control over the weather so adding clouds over the sun was up to mother nature. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 13, 2021)

Susan Will said:


> Wonderful!


Thanks very much Susan.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 14, 2021)

Lovely!
Is this 2 shots? Sun looks crisp but slow shutter on waves/clouds?


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 14, 2021)

NancyMoranG said:


> Lovely!
> Is this 2 shots? Sun looks crisp but slow shutter on waves/clouds?


Thanks. Just one shot with a 30 sec exposure.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 14, 2021)

Oy! I almost missed this, glad I didn't, it's a gorgeous shot! Love the color, the sun, the cloud movement, everything about it. Pat yourself on the back and buy a cold one, on me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 14, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely!
> ...



Did you use any kind of filter?


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 15, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> stapo49 said:
> 
> 
> > NancyMoranG said:
> ...


I used an ND and a graduated  filter.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 16, 2021)

Great shot. About the " weight " comment, I don't agree. My eye just naturally moves right to left with the elements the OP has included. I am usually odd man out though, so take this with a grain of salt


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 16, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great shot. About the " weight " comment, I don't agree. My eye just naturally moves right to left with the elements the OP has included. I am usually odd man out though, so take this with a grain of salt


Thanks Dean. I wasn't that concerned about a "weight issue", except my own of course.  Though it's always good to get a different perspective on your image.


----------

